# Anyone else hanging onto baby clothes?



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

Firstly HAPPY NEW YEAR - LET'S TRY AND BE POSITIVE AND MAKE IT A GOOD' UN!!

I am wondering if I am totally cracking up.  About 6 years ago, I bought a gorg.  baby boy outfit - couldn't resist.  It's still wrapped up in tissue paper (and smells amazing)!  

I remember when I bought it, my Mum saying, "Your setting yourself up for a fall here Gill ......" ..... God was she right.

I was doing a clear out the other day and I came across it.  The thing is, I know I should give it away ....... but I'm finding it really hard.  On the other hand, I think it may be a curse, so perhaps I should.  Maybe it would help me move on.

I think I am only kidding myself on by holding onto it in the hope that maybe, just maybe, that one day will come.  After 9 tx now, I still can't give up hope and I know I should be.  

I just can't do it...... I don't know how.  But I know one day, I will need to learn to accept it.

Is anyone else in this situation or ever been in it in the past, and found the strength to get rid of stuff you've bought for the baby you've longed for for so much?

I hope this doesn't upset anyone.  I just wondered if any of you girls had done this and are feeling the same.

Thanks alot for listening
Love Gill xo


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi gil
we have been trying for 4 years had 3 ivfs
on day 14 of 2ww and dont test till thurs but did a sneaky one and its neg!!!!!
this is our final go hubby says we cant put ourselves thro this any more!!
i dont know how i should feel at the mo ........ive also got a flu virus so i feel cr## any way!!
on my second neg cycle it took a couple of days then wham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it hit me damn hard..............

i have been collecting up frrebies like bottles and nappies etc... but on thurs its going in the bin/
charity shop....
it might be a good omen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hope you are well
you have to do what feels right for you
marzy
xx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Girls.  I hope my post won't offend either of you and in actual fact give you hope.  I know so very much how you both feel having tried for a baby for  6 years (firstly with my ex-hubby) and then for the last 3 years with my DP.  In the last two years we have had 4 go's at IVF and numerous test and investigations for all sorts of things as you can imagine and have no doubt had.  Anyway, my last IVF failed in October 2005 and my test date was 13th when AF arrived in full force.  I can remember going to Matalan that day and standing in the queue and trying to get my head around the fact that I was never going to be a parent and looking at this lady with her little girl and wanting to scream out loud.  I had my follow up at my clinic on 22 Nov and my consultant (at my insistence) was brutally honest.  He pretty much told me that there was nothing more that could be done for me and it was all now down to luck.  I happened to mention that my period was delayed (always regular as clockwork) and they blood tested me there and then.  Yes, you guessed it after all this time I was pregnant.  I still cannot believe it and despite seeing the baby on the scan it all seems so unreal.  I just wanted to let you both know that I would never ever ever have believed in miracles and would have been the first person to say they don't happen but now I know they do.  I wish you both all the luck in the world.  xxx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

congratulations and may i wish you all the luck in the world
xxxxx
thanks for the positivity
marzy
xx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Marzy and Daycj

Marzy, I'm so sorry about your BFN.  I know how it feels.  There's no worse feeling in the world I think.  I think you're right about the clothes and stuff, you just need to do what feels right for you at the time.

Marzy, I would like to thank you so much.  Stories like yours give us hope and what more can we ask for after all this.  I wish you all the very best when your miracle baby comes along!!

Hey, Marzy, hope this gives you some hope aswell.

We're NOT cracking up!!  Yeahhhhh!!
Thanks girls, as usual!
Love gill xo


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Gill and girls

I can totally empathise with you in this situation its so hard to let go, because there are so many things to try and let go and accept..
'Accepting' well this is a powerful word and question because i wonder how and when you do start to learn to accept because its the hardest thing of all...
All i can say is that you need to decide in your own time when the time is right to depart with all the baby clothes and things...Its all part of a mourning process and some people keep things for years......we all do things differently as Marzy has found herself getting rid of it sometime this week. 
Gill there is no right or wrong way. There is no book to say this is the step by step guide of infertility and this is when you deal with everything...
Hopefully miracles come in different ways and the only sad thing about all of this, is the road we have to follow before something happens for any of us...Its so painful and we do understand...

Take care
lots of love Astridxx

P.S Happy New year to you.....dare i say that i hope there will be something good that will happen sometime this year, whatever that maybe


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Daycj I wish you the very best with your pregnancy and am delighted that its happened for you after so many years of trying.

But... please do not take this the wrong way for I don't wish to cause you or anyone else any offence... for some of us there is no hope whatsoever of ever having a biological baby of our own.

With love
Emcee


----------

